# Garmin 545 Install with RAM Mount



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

nice write up, but...
my garmin441s>your garmin545.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> nice write up, but...
> my garmin441s>your garmin545.


everyone>chasing male ;D


----------

